# ReMoVeRs Pic Thread



## ReMoVeR (Oct 31, 2008)

TADAAAA: 
MY avicularia  _something_ that i dont actually know. Selled as metallica at the same price of a.avic.By observing it seems avic. avic.  
I "dont care" becauz she/he is beautifull =)













My T is around 5-6cm or 2" .

i actually think she will be maybe in premolt since she hasnt moved almost nothin, she is just chillin under that piece of wood, the abdomens doesnt seem to be very shiny also. Or maybe she is just adapting to her new enclosure. What do u guys think ?


----------



## ReMoVeR (Nov 1, 2008)

Less than 12h and already told me "i can poop on u!" 

( i wasnt touching her or anythin she just moved and i noticed that there was poopiieee)


----------



## ReMoVeR (Nov 2, 2008)

last night my t started running around all the enclosure ;D this morning i had this :


----------



## J.huff23 (Nov 2, 2008)

Very nice. It does look like A.Avic though...thats what mine looked like when I gotit. I would wait for her to molt to know for sure though.


----------



## ReMoVeR (Nov 4, 2008)

And a video of some inner work  
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBIZYd3It9s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ReMoVeR (Nov 4, 2008)

weird ,,, the vid doesnt work for me


----------



## J.huff23 (Nov 4, 2008)

ReMoVeR said:


> weird ,,, the vid doesnt work for me


Me neither.


----------



## ReMoVeR (Nov 6, 2008)

(that bulb is already a lot more up)


----------



## ReMoVeR (Nov 8, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBIZYd3It9s 

if anyone knows how to emb the video tell me cauz i cant figure it out.

peace

/Tiago


----------



## J.huff23 (Nov 8, 2008)

Get rid of those wood chips Man...

Get her on some peat moss potting soil or coco fiber.


----------



## ReMoVeR (Nov 8, 2008)

yeah i know, i have too. but i cant spend  more money, she is an arboreal and wont bother much, it is coco husk substrate from exoterra, i do need to change it but i just cant at the time, ill do it soon.


----------



## J.huff23 (Nov 8, 2008)

Ok. BTW...looks female to me. 

Is this your only T?


BTW it looks a heeluva lot like A.Avicularia.


----------



## ReMoVeR (Nov 8, 2008)

i dont know nothing about this T xD LOL Bought as A.metallica and at the same price as an avic avic, i dont know what will she turn out ;F will see, she is fat and i think in pre-molt, pretty inactive compared to the first days she was here, i think it is a female too but sometimes seems male.i Hope is  a SHE =) The only move she made was drinkin from the water dish for the first time(that i saw) right now she is just hangin on the upper part of the lid since i left home to my basketball game, its now 19.45 and i left at 15h. 

Yes it is my only T. i have it for one week and 1 day =)


----------



## J.huff23 (Nov 8, 2008)

You need to get yourself some more Ts man! Lol.

She should molt soon. Looks fat and shiny.


----------



## ReMoVeR (Nov 8, 2008)

LoL why do u say i need to get more?

(yes indeeeed!)

I cant do it right now. Next year, A.versicolor will be my next T for sure in fact.

She does look shiny but i think her abdomen , with a flashlight seems a bit dakr and with a sort of a bald spot of "skin" missing half way between the upper center of the abdomen and the spinerettes. She is fat cauz she was beeing fed from 2 and 2 days in the petstore it was before.(wich is not my petstore)


----------



## ReMoVeR (Nov 15, 2008)

and... the most amazing shot i've ever did =) (the quality isnt that good but... u can clearly see what's goin on  )







and another one =)






hope u like it =)
and...  







//Tiago


----------



## J.huff23 (Nov 15, 2008)

Thats one nice looking avic!


----------



## ReMoVeR (Nov 15, 2008)

yes i love it =) tkz everson=))
 too bad she hasnt molted yet.

anywayz she says hi for u guys =)











Look how she is stretchin that silk piece :


----------



## ReMoVeR (Nov 25, 2008)

So, my T molted on the past day 18.

I have some pics that sort of show that she is a female, i'll post them in no time. But before, She runned the hell out of her web cauz of a mealworm -.-'

Anywayz,,, it's pretty 

























//Tiago


----------



## ReMoVeR (Nov 25, 2008)

I know they are not the best but, they look female, right?

//Tiago


----------



## J.huff23 (Nov 26, 2008)

Not sure about what species. If you can get a clearer picture of the area I will be able to tell you the sex. The spots on the glass are obscurring. But I would say female.


----------



## ReMoVeR (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## clam1991 (Dec 3, 2008)

awesome pics man is this after her molt?:?


----------



## ReMoVeR (Dec 3, 2008)

yes bro  those last ones are 15 days after her molt =) wich is today, the other "macro" ones are like a week after it i guess =)

I swear i wrote like a report on how it ended up eating but i cant manage to find it and i dont know why ;O so.... lol. Basicly she killed the worm last night with her bites but i couldnt manage to get her to hold the worm. Ah.. that happened cauz i screwed it like the first time, she was ready as hell to eat but i wasnt ready that she was goin to react so fast and she felt the tweezers and i wasnt fast enough on leting the worm go. So i left the worm dead in her wweb. i woke up and then she was on the ground like trying to hunt i'm sure and then i went downstairs, came up... and she was eating =) ..

//Tiago


----------



## Thompson08 (Dec 3, 2008)

You have a female A. avic  congrats.


----------



## ReMoVeR (Dec 3, 2008)

in my eyes im like almost 95% that is a female. is just i want some inputs and stuff. Comapring pre-molt and post-molt, it looks so female=) so yeah i'm suposed that it is a female!

 wich makes me,,,, :?    :razz:     :worship:  :}    :drool:   

//Tiago


----------



## ReMoVeR (Dec 4, 2008)

Helloooooo 

This time, my lil brother helped me gettin some cool pics =) I look like a kid playin with his new X.mas present 































This time i wasnt sort of nervous as the first time and 2nd one.. The first time ...pre-molt=she didnt move on my hand. The second time, some days ago i was a bit nervous and she went fine, moved a lot, but just at a slow speed.
This time i was completly relaxed and she moved just a bit. Not as much as the last one.

//Tiago


----------



## ReMoVeR (Dec 9, 2008)

Eating for the 2nd time in my possession =)
This time pretty easy tong-feeding =) Felt it there, moved over, i letted it go and all happy =)







Look at those interstices LOL amazing aint it?? and the flashy eyes ;D



















//Tiago


----------



## J.huff23 (Dec 9, 2008)

Thats a very nice Avic Tiago.


----------



## ReMoVeR (Dec 9, 2008)

Ty* As my first out of many to come, i love her  

I'll see when i can get more  =) For now my parents need to deal with me and the fact that i love this one, then i'll want another one for my birthday, and then i'll be out of home so... out of my money savings(?) i'll get some more hopefully =)


//Tiago


----------



## ReMoVeR (Dec 29, 2008)

Some more crunchy time












Some wierd "floor" webbing (it has more web than it looks like on the pics. couldnt get better) And it will probably start to be her web soon =)









Still pretty =) 





(i know shouldnt be on this substrate but it barely goes on it)






The wierdest grooming moment i experienced :O LOL







//Tiago


----------



## J.huff23 (Dec 30, 2008)

Like you said, horrible substrate. Even if it doesnt go on it, you DEFInITLY need to change that substrate.

Pretty little Avic though.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah i agree with him, change the substrate. If you really dont want to do that i suppose you could place a layer of peat or coco fiber over the top it, it would soften a fall if one were to happen.


----------



## ReMoVeR (Jan 5, 2009)

some more pics =) i hope this web gets really huge 

//Tiago


----------



## ReMoVeR (Jan 7, 2009)

So... finally  some WEB 







 =)


----------



## ReMoVeR (Feb 8, 2009)

So... i got this B.smithi the day before yesterday xD It is about 0.5" on these pics

	
	
		
		
	


	










The morning after i got it... MOLT.. and i got the pleasure to watch the WHOLE PROCESS! 
A
M
A
Z
I
N
G
(unfortunatly just one pic!)





(can anyone tell me if this is enough ventilation? i dont think so!)










It is now about 1" x)

//Tiago


----------



## ReMoVeR (Feb 10, 2009)

A bit more color on this one  x)))

//Tiago


----------



## J.huff23 (Feb 10, 2009)

Nicce new T. The enclsoure will work fine! If you dont think its enough ventilation then chances are you need more.


----------



## ReMoVeR (Feb 20, 2009)

Here is my B.smithi







This pic is really funny xD







//Tiago


----------



## ReMoVeR (Mar 21, 2009)

So... some more pics of my 1month molted avic x))

10cm, 3.7"  It's very pretty... Orange hairs on the back legs... green carapace... blue legs... pink toes ... that is some crazy looking avic ;D i'm really proud of my girl 



















A really funny position i found her drinkin hahah i love it!







And my B smithi... still the same size x) but with a HUGE butt!







//Tiago


----------

